# CNC-milled 6061 T6 solid block aluminum



## RandomlyGener8d

Esta si que es complicadilla.. Se utiliza para describir las características de un trípode. Esta es la frase completa:

- Constructed of top quality carbon-fiber and high grade, CNC-milled 6061 T6 solid block aluminum


----------



## Sethser

Hola, mi intento:
- Fabricado de fibra de carbono de la mejor calidad y bloque de aluminio sólido 6061 T6 de grado alto, fresado en CNC (computer numerical control)

¿Qué dice el resto?

Saludos


----------



## RandomlyGener8d

Gracias por tu intento Sethser. Es de una lista de características, y esa es la frase completa para esa característica en particular.

Puedo hacerte una pregunta? Cómo haces la traducción? Yo utilizo google.translate y linguee y otras páginas, y este fue mi intento:
- Fabricado en fibra de carbono de máxima calidad, y bloque sólido de aluminio fresado CNC 6061 T6

Es bastante parecido al tuyo. 

Me gustaría saber si conoces la terminología especializada? tienes conocimiento de industria? o usas páginas y programas como yo?


----------



## Sethser

Hola, aunque este hilo no está destinado para responder preguntas del oficio, aprovecho de responderte igual.
No, no utilizo máquinas para traducir, iría contra la ética del traductor, a mi parecer claro. Es cierto que *a veces* resulta útil usar un traductor automático, hasta cierto punto, pero nunca una máquina podrá reemplazar el poder de discernimiento de un traductor.
Soy traductor técnico y por eso conozco varios términos términos especializados, también consulto diccionarios especializados.
Sí, uso programas CAT, que no son traductores automáticos, para ayudar a agilizar mis proyectos.

Ahora, sobre la traducción que ofreces:


RandomlyGener8d said:


> Fabricado en fibra de carbono de máxima calidad, y bloque sólido de aluminio fresado CNC 6061 T6



Debes tener cuidado cuando traduzcas en máquina, porque siempre habrá que editar algo. En este caso, la coma antes de la "y" es innecesaria e incorrecta. Además falta información en la segunda parte de la unidad (el _high grade_) y la clasificación "6061 T6" corresponde al bloque de aluminio no al CNC. También debes indicar que el fresado se realizó en la máquina de control numérico computarizado, por lo que falta un "en" o alguna otra preposición, según la redacción que quieras darle.

Espero que te sirva

Saludos


----------



## RandomlyGener8d

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta exhaustiva, y la explicación adicional. Los programas los utilizo para buscar términos que no conozco, no para automatizar la traducción.

En este caso la pregunta venia a raíz de que incluso con la ayuda de los traductores automáticos, al no conocer los términos técnicos, no me sentía seguros en su uso. Especialmente con respecto a *CNC-milled*, que no sé si se refiere a *fresado, molido o blanqueado*. Lo que es más, no sé lo que significa fresado o blanqueado en este contexto.

Pero gracias a tu respuesta me siento algo más seguro al respecto.


----------



## Sethser

Mira, aca http://cl.kalipedia.com/tecnologia/tema/materiales/fresado.html?x=20070822klpingtcn_42.Kes&ap=8 se da una buena explicación de lo que es fresado.

Nunca había visto blanqueado como traducción de "milling", así que con la explicación de ese término no puedo ayudarte.
"Milling" siempre lo he visto como fresado en máquinas y molienda en molinos.

Saludos


----------



## RandomlyGener8d

Con el link, ahora ya queda completamente aclarado.

Realmente te agradezco el esfuerzo. Muchísimas gracias Sethser.


----------



## Sethser

De nada


----------



## rodelu2

Sethser said:


> Hola, mi intento:
> - Fabricado de fibra de carbono de la mejor calidad y bloque de aluminio sólido 6061 T6 de grado alto, fresado en CNC (computer numerical control)
> 
> ¿Qué dice el resto?
> 
> Saludos



Un bloque de aluminio no puede ser otra cosa que sólido y lo de "sólido" en la traducción se arrastra del original en inglés; creo que lo correcto en español es sustituir todo por "aluminio macizo".


----------



## RandomlyGener8d

Tremenda ayuda @rodelu2. Me quedo con "aluminio macizo"! Ahora ya parece una frase, y no un Frankenstein..


----------



## Sethser

Tienes toda la razón, gracias por la corrección. Me aseguraré de usarlo así cuando me aparezca.

Saludos


----------

